
Activity Streams - jfi
http://blog.gnip.com/activity-streams/
======
rbranson
At $200/mo just to start, it seems awfully cost prohibitive to experiment with
Gnip's services to make an informed decision as to their usefulness. This is
why Amazon goes with pay-for-usage, to encourage experimentation, because its
so damn cheap.

~~~
rnjohns
i work for gnip and i hear your point. for now, if you want to try it, you can
provision a full gnip appliance from gnip's site for a free 3 day trial (that
we'll happily extend for you if you want more time).

